# Trying to find info on cleaning/lubricating engines



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have been searching around the internet and I cannot for the life of me find any sure fire steps on how to clean and lubricate an HO scale engine. 

I have seen and read stuff about using Isopropyl Alcohol, Goo Gone, Mineral Spirits....

I also came across this article, posted here- http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/1932 ; which was written by a chemist and how he talks about cleaning up his HO scale locomotives and used Synthetic Auto Trans Fluid to lubricate the engines. 

I'm self taught in auto repair (Water pumps, brakes, alternators, starters) alot of the heavy duty stuff that a shop would charge easily $300 to do...

So- asking here- what are the proper steps to clean and lubricate the engines so that they will last. I'm not looking for links to other sites.

I want to know what * YOU * do to clean your engines...

What are your thoughts on Synthetic ATF for lubrication as well. What are your thought about Isopropyl Alcohol, Goo Gone, and Mineral Spirits? I have read about the Labelle stuff, but I already have ATF in my garage that hasn't even been used yet....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure if you're talkin' steamers or diesels. Here's a nice Athearn diesel service description. (Thanks to Anton/Tankist for this link.)

http://www.mcor-nmra.org/Publications/Articles/Athearn_TuneUp.html

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

for cleaning I just go mild soap (diluted with water) and towel (paper towels usually) to clean them (worst I have to clean is minor dust which is fine).

for servicing (usually light duty) just some synthetic 5w30 oil (motorcraft) and its a done deal (I have a small 1ml syringe) that I use to despence the lubricant and it works great, run around the tracks 1 or two laps BOTH directions and your done, clean up any excess (as applicable) and enjoy your train...


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Cleaning/lubrication*

Good info so far. 

TJ; I have diesels in my fleet (1950s to the present). So the info that you posted from Athearn is what I was looking for...

Still would like to hear your thoughts on the use of Synthetic ATF use for lubrication and other items that you use for cleaning/lubrication purposes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I would NOT use ATF for the lubricant, but rather the motor oil. ATF has some unique properties specifically for use in an automatic transmission.

Here's the best one line description I found. 

The fluid is a highly specialized oil optimized for the special requirements of a transmission, such as valve operation, brake band friction and the torque converter as well as gear lubrication.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Just to add to GRJ's post. There's a lot of manufacturer brand specific ATF out there. No more just FLM and Dextron. What additives/chemical make up each has I don't know. I do know using the wrong type can lead to transmission failure. How that would affect using it as a lube for our purpose I don't know. Don't want to find out the hard way either.
I'll stick with oil as a lubricate. Now let the great debate begin over synthetic or old dinosaurs!


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Cleaning/lubricating engines*

If you take a look at the article I posted, in the article the person mentions about Synthetic ATF:


_ Dexron II is a synthetic oil, which has several advantages over natural refined oil. _

Also from the article:

_ 

As a chemist, I know that refined natural oils have unsaturation that eventually will oxidize. Over time, this produces the gum. Synthetics don't and therefore won't. 

I use Dexron II because as a kid I also ran Aurora Thunderjet 500 slot cars and used their Special Racing Oil. Never a problem, even when we used way too much. Later, when I found the slot car set after having spent my teen years working on cars, I found the near-empty bottle of Special Racing Oil. I opened it and immediately recognized the smell - transmission fluid! 

Then I got to thinking about why they would use it. It does not conduct electricity, so it is safe around motors. It has a low viscosity that is relatively constant over a broad temperature range, so whether cold or hot, it's viscosity is about the same. It will not gum up, it is compatible with plastics, metals, and paint. 

You can wipe it up with a tissue if you get it on the painted surface of your model. If you put too much, it will just sling off, but a film will remain and stay where it is needed. And you can buy a lifetime supply for less than $2.00! What a deal! 

I have been using Dexron II exclusively as my only wet lubricant for over 20 years and have never had a problem and have NEVER had to go back and clean up a sticky residue. If I feel there is not enough residual fluid on a bearing surface, I'll add a little more. 

I have purchased the Labelle 108 oil for the needle oiler and immediately dumped the full container of oil in my truck's engine and replaced the fluid with Dexron II. I don't use grease, I don't use three different types of (expensive) liquid oils for special purposes, I only use transmission fluid. _

I'm not wanting to argue about it, but I can't deny the fact that this person used Synthetic ATF for 20 years without any issues...which is the reason why I wanted to ask the forum what your thoughts are in regards to using it compared to other things...

Here is a post from the Model Railroader magazine forum as well: 

http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/t/190785.aspx


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My thoughts are I'm going to stick with oil. When I replaced the motor in my daughters Honda I was told to use nothing but Honda ATF by two guys who are mechanics and had nothing to gain. Matt put Dextron in his Chysler mini van, 500 miles later he was looking for a transmission.

Here's a Wiki link, I don't see them saying Dextron II is synthetic based.
Not saying you or the guy who wrote the article are wrong but why take the chance?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEXRON

When I joined the forum about a year ago there was a discussion about a recent article in MRR magazine about using ATF as a track cleaner. IIRC our knowledgable guru's here dismissed it.

Call me old school but sometimes the new,improved methods don't work as well as old.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

JackC said:


> My thoughts are I'm going to stick with oil. When I replaced the motor in my daughters Honda I was told to use nothing but Honda ATF by two guys who are mechanics and had nothing to gain. Matt put Dextron in his Chysler mini van, 500 miles later he was looking for a transmission.
> 
> Here's a Wiki link, I don't see them saying Dextron II is synthetic based.
> Not saying you or the guy who wrote the article are wrong but why take the chance?
> ...



Keep in mind there are specific formulas when it comes to vehicles- i.e. that if you run Dexron in a specific vehicle year it may or may not be compatible... that's probably why the trans in the 500 had to be replaced.

There are new formulas of Dexron that are being made now that are full synthetics, even though the wiki-page does not mention them.

Just looking for some more input


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The fact is you clean it the way you have to.
Dish soap is the easiest and mildest. If it is ineffective try something else.

I have always supported ATF but I have realized over many years some products do gum up and get hard. Even if they do it is still cleanable and usable. The only bad thing I can think of is paying seven bucks for a small bottle.

I do keep one thing in mind, My tains were toys at one time maintained by children and parents, Now they are collectable. 

My prize is finding a set in the attic condition that saw a few winters of use and eventually stayed there . 

So with that said use what you want to

BTW I have no idea if I am using Dextron II. To me it is ATF.

.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

*Wrong way I did*

I used shell brand industrial grease, oil to dilute grease and some ub 40 on my old tyco (vintage). She blew her motor after weeks...bad choice. Now I am awaiting donor chassis, motor and all to arrive from ebay.

Where did I go wrong? Should I have used tamiya model grease for rc and toy cars instead ? 

Kiong


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With Tyco I would be more apt to blame the age or the quality, for an engine expiring. Not the grease.


----------



## VESUVIO (Feb 11, 2013)

About gun lubricating oil?


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Reviving this old thread from the grave because I'm now looking for tips. Would like to consider the synthetic oil route for loco lubing vs. buying the small expensive hobby bottles as well. I found this Mobil 1 stuff on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Mobil-104361-75W-90-Synthetic-Gear/dp/B000ONZXPK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1483653761&sr=8-3&keywords=synthetic+transmission+oil

Anyone know if this is safe for loco-lubing?


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Overkast said:


> Reviving this old thread from the grave because I'm now looking for tips. Would like to consider the synthetic oil route for loco lubing vs. buying the small expensive hobby bottles as well. I found this Mobil 1 stuff on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/Mobil-104361-75W-90-Synthetic-Gear/dp/B000ONZXPK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1483653761&sr=8-3&keywords=synthetic+transmission+oil
> 
> Anyone know if this is safe for loco-lubing?


don't know about that product but what I use for gear lube is something called Silver Goop its a anti-seize made with micro fine silver flakes in a synthetic oil that I've use for 30 years and never had a problem with it affecting plastics.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*ATF*

Hi,all.. My thoughts on ATF. I`ve been using it for about five or 6 years now. I read either here or over on OGR to use only non-doped up ATF.,just plain non additives ATF. I wouldn`t recommend it as I`m going to change to a good oil of which I haven`t made up my mind which kind. I use contact cleaner electronic inside and soap and water outside if needed. For some reason,if you let a engine sit for 2 or3 months with ATF,then run it,it seems a tad slow at first.A little bit of re-oil and it is fine.

Whatever works for you is probable the best way.Have a great evening,sanepilot:appl:


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. Sanepilot, what about Penzoil full synthetic motor oil?








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think the crux of the matter is the underlying assumption that there is one best way to clean and lubricate. There isn't. Any of a number of methods work. The number of posts show that.

For me, it is denatured alcohol and LaBelle lubricants.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*oil*

Hi.all- Tnx,overcast,I`ll probably try 5w30. I got coupla cases of super triple x racing oil.Been hesitant because of the 30 on the end of it. 5W would alright.I know they make a 5w20 but I`m out of it right now. I`ll give it a whirl.

Have a good evening,sanepilot


----------

